# Progress photos of restoring a Monarch Series 61 Lathe



## HMF (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Folks!


Check out Steve Lindsay's site for progress photos of restoring a Monarch Series 61 Lathe:

http://www.engravingartist.com/tour/Monarch%20restore.html


Best,


Nelson


----------



## reds (Nov 27, 2010)

Could someone tell me what the pinkish coating is on the lathe? Is it a type body putty?


----------



## aametalmaster (Dec 22, 2010)

reds link=topic=353.msg1160#msg1160 date=1290863912 said:
			
		

> Could someone tell me what the pinkish coating is on the lathe? Is it a type body putty?



I think its just a autobody glazing compound used after the body putty as in a car project to fill in the minor pits. Here is a good pic of it on his hands and there are two tubes of it in another pic but i can't read the writing...Bob


----------



## Corm (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, that Monarch Lathe is a work of art! Absolutely beautiful! Mr Lindsay sure did a nice job. I've run one of those Monarchs, and they are as nice to use as they are to look at.

Corm


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice machine and a great job on the restoration of the finish.

Old thread I know but I just ran across it.

Regards.

Bob


----------



## mudnducs (May 29, 2016)

Same here.   Nice job.    Wish there was some narrative with the pictures.


----------

